# dr fosters and smith



## Aims (Mar 1, 2004)

what does it mean to have Reef-Safe fish? cuz in this catalog that i have it has reef-safe fish, saltwater fish and freshwater fish. whats the difference between reef-safe and saltwater?

Thanks 
Aims


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

saltwater fish that won't destroy your reef setup.

some saltwater fish will rip apart the rock, corals, etc that make the reef


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

:nod:


----------

